# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار و اپلای ، برق یا مکانیک؟

## rezabr1999

من امسال برای سال nام کنکور دادم ، ولی ریاضی این دفه . فقط یک ماه اخر رو خوندم و شدم 8 هزار منطقه 3 و 3 هزار سهمیه 5 درصدی . اول سوالم اینه که چه شهرایی میتونم بزنم؟ حداقل میدونم شهر خودم رو راحت میتونم بزنم ولی جایی مثل اهواز میشه یا نه؟ سوال دوم هم اینه کدوم رشته واسه بازار کار و اپلای کردن بهتره؟
من خودم برنامه نویسم و اکثرا میگن که برم کامپیوتر ولی نیازی نمیبینم و از طرفی دلم سمت مکانیک و برقه . یکم مطالعه و تحقیق و پرس و جو کردم بیشتر دلم و علاقن سمت مکانیک هست ولی کدوم رشته تو ایران بازار کارش بهتره و از طرفی میشه باهاش بعدا اپلای کرد؟

----------


## pouria.sh

دوست عزیز برق و مکانیک به نوعی میشه گفت ریاضیه (به قول معروف) خالص هستند
بعید میدونم ریاضی و فیزیک رو هرکدو حتی 10 درصد هم زده باشید در کنکور ...
کمی فکر کنید کسی که نهایتا یه ماه آخر خونده چطور میخواد وارد رشته ای بشه که سطح بالایی از تلاش و دانش رو میخوان
والا با این سطح تلاش بعیده حتی در کامپیوتر هم دستاوردی داشته باشید

----------


## Shah1n

> من امسال برای سال nام کنکور دادم ، ولی ریاضی این دفه . فقط یک ماه اخر رو خوندم و شدم 8 هزار منطقه 3 و 3 هزار سهمیه 5 درصدی . اول سوالم اینه که چه شهرایی میتونم بزنم؟ حداقل میدونم شهر خودم رو راحت میتونم بزنم ولی جایی مثل اهواز میشه یا نه؟ سوال دوم هم اینه کدوم رشته واسه بازار کار و اپلای کردن بهتره؟
> من خودم برنامه نویسم و اکثرا میگن که برم کامپیوتر ولی نیازی نمیبینم و از طرفی دلم سمت مکانیک و برقه . یکم مطالعه و تحقیق و پرس و جو کردم بیشتر دلم و علاقن سمت مکانیک هست ولی کدوم رشته تو ایران بازار کارش بهتره و از طرفی میشه باهاش بعدا اپلای کرد؟


ببین شهر خودت رو اگه میتونی دیگه شهری مثل اهواز نرو واقعا صرفا دور ریختن هزینه س
الان تو رشته های ریاضی فقط دانشگاه های تهران و صنعتی اصفهان از بقیه بهترن وگرنه بقیه همه یکین حتی نمیشه گفت تبریز هم بهتره و ارزششو داره
چه  برای بازار کار بخوای و چه برای اپلای به نظرم شهر خودت بمون و اون پولی که برای یه شهر دیگه میدی برای چیزای دیگه خرج کن تا هم  مهارتت تو رشته مورد نظر بالاتر بره و هم برای بازار کار و هم برای اپلای بدردت میخوره
و اما بین مکانیک و برق
تو بازار کار ایران طبق آخرین تحقیقات و آمار صورت گرفته مکانیک نسبت به سایر مهندسی ها بازار کارش بهتره و بیکارهاش کمترن (البته به این معنا نیست که بیکار نداره چرا داره خیلیم داره اما وضعش بهتره)
اما برای اپلای تا جایی که من خبر دارم برق وضعش بهتره و برای اپلای راحتتره هر چند اگه شما بری مکانیک بازم وضعت برای اپلای خوب خواهد بود و مشکلی نخواهی داشت
چون میگی علاقه ت سمت مکانیک بیشتره قطعا بهتر میتونی تو اون رشته پیشرفت کنی پس به نظرم همون مکانیک رو انتخاب کن

----------


## rezabr1999

> دوست عزیز برق و مکانیک به نوعی میشه گفت ریاضیه (به قول معروف) خالص هستند
> بعید میدونم ریاضی و فیزیک رو هرکدو حتی 10 درصد هم زده باشید در کنکور ...
> کمی فکر کنید کسی که نهایتا یه ماه آخر خونده چطور میخواد وارد رشته ای بشه که سطح بالایی از تلاش و دانش رو میخوان
> والا با این سطح تلاش بعیده حتی در کامپیوتر هم دستاوردی داشته باشید


هدف خیلــــــــــی از بچه های کامپیوتر برنامه نویس شدنه من بدون دانشگاه رفتن چندساله دارم برنامه نویسی میکنم و سابقه کار دارم بعد میای میگی بعید میدونم دستاوردی داشته باشی؟  :Yahoo (20):  اصلا از رشته های دانشگاهی اطلاعاتی داری؟ از حرف زدنت مشخصه فقط آرمانی و ایده آل به همه چی فکر میکنی

----------


## reza1401

> من امسال برای سال nام کنکور دادم ، ولی ریاضی این دفه . فقط یک ماه اخر رو خوندم و شدم 8 هزار منطقه 3 و 3 هزار سهمیه 5 درصدی . اول سوالم اینه که چه شهرایی میتونم بزنم؟ حداقل میدونم شهر خودم رو راحت میتونم بزنم ولی جایی مثل اهواز میشه یا نه؟ سوال دوم هم اینه کدوم رشته واسه بازار کار و اپلای کردن بهتره؟
> من خودم برنامه نویسم و اکثرا میگن که برم کامپیوتر ولی نیازی نمیبینم و از طرفی دلم سمت مکانیک و برقه . یکم مطالعه و تحقیق و پرس و جو کردم بیشتر دلم و علاقن سمت مکانیک هست ولی کدوم رشته تو ایران بازار کارش بهتره و از طرفی میشه باهاش بعدا اپلای کرد؟


درمورد بازار کارو اپلای بهت بگم.از هردوتا میشه به هدفت برسی.ولی چیزی که هست دانشگاهی که قبول میشی تو اپلای میتونه موثر باشه.مثلا رئیس دانشکده برق استنفورد چندسال پیش تو ویدیو گفته بود برق شریف رو از لحاط سطح علمی اساتید و دانشجوهاش جز ده تای برتر دنیا میدونه!یعنی براشون شناخته شده بود.از دانشگاهی مثل شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر میتونی راحت به اپلای برسی.البته به شرط داشتن معدل نسبتا خوب.
درمورد بازار کار  هردو خوبن ولی بستگی به گرایشی داره که میری.اگه میری مکانیک اولویتت سیالات(تبدیل انرژی)باشه.اگه میری برق ترجیحا مخابرات یا قدرت باشه.بازارکارشون نسبتا بهتره.

----------


## rezabr1999

> درمورد بازار کارو اپلای بهت بگم.از هردوتا میشه به هدفت برسی.ولی چیزی که هست دانشگاهی که قبول میشی تو اپلای میتونه موثر باشه.مثلا رئیس دانشکده برق استنفورد چندسال پیش تو ویدیو گفته بود برق شریف رو از لحاط سطح علمی اساتید و دانشجوهاش جز ده تای برتر دنیا میدونه!یعنی براشون شناخته شده بود.از دانشگاهی مثل شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر میتونی راحت به اپلای برسی.البته به شرط داشتن معدل نسبتا خوب.
> درمورد بازار کار  هردو خوبن ولی بستگی به گرایشی داره که میری.اگه میری مکانیک اولویتت سیالات(تبدیل انرژی)باشه.اگه میری برق ترجیحا مخابرات یا قدرت باشه.بازارکارشون نسبتا بهتره.


مرسی داداش

----------


## rezabr1999

> ببین شهر خودت رو اگه میتونی دیگه شهری مثل اهواز نرو واقعا صرفا دور ریختن هزینه س
> الان تو رشته های ریاضی فقط دانشگاه های تهران و صنعتی اصفهان از بقیه بهترن وگرنه بقیه همه یکین حتی نمیشه گفت تبریز هم بهتره و ارزششو داره
> چه  برای بازار کار بخوای و چه برای اپلای به نظرم شهر خودت بمون و اون پولی که برای یه شهر دیگه میدی برای چیزای دیگه خرج کن تا هم  مهارتت تو رشته مورد نظر بالاتر بره و هم برای بازار کار و هم برای اپلای بدردت میخوره
> و اما بین مکانیک و برق
> تو بازار کار ایران طبق آخرین تحقیقات و آمار صورت گرفته مکانیک نسبت به سایر مهندسی ها بازار کارش بهتره و بیکارهاش کمترن (البته به این معنا نیست که بیکار نداره چرا داره خیلیم داره اما وضعش بهتره)
> اما برای اپلای تا جایی که من خبر دارم برق وضعش بهتره و برای اپلای راحتتره هر چند اگه شما بری مکانیک بازم وضعت برای اپلای خوب خواهد بود و مشکلی نخواهی داشت
> چون میگی علاقه ت سمت مکانیک بیشتره قطعا بهتر میتونی تو اون رشته پیشرفت کنی پس به نظرم همون مکانیک رو انتخاب کن


ممنونم

----------


## pouria.sh

> هدف خیلــــــــــی از بچه های کامپیوتر برنامه نویس شدنه من بدون دانشگاه رفتن چندساله دارم برنامه نویسی میکنم و سابقه کار دارم بعد میای میگی بعید میدونم دستاوردی داشته باشی؟  اصلا از رشته های دانشگاهی اطلاعاتی داری؟ از حرف زدنت مشخصه فقط آرمانی و ایده آل به همه چی فکر میکنی


منظورم اطلاعاتتون درحال حاظر نیست ، منظورم اینه که اگر در آینده رشته کامپیوتر رو هم انتخاب کنید با این سطح تلاش در اون هم (مانند برق و مکانیک)دستاوردی نخواهید داشت
منکر زحماتتون نیستم ، حتما ساعت ها و روزها وقت گذاشتید تا به یه درجه ای در برنامه نویسی برسید ولی باید گفت که این به خودی خود دستاورد بزرگی نیست
برنامه نویسی اونقدر کار دور از دسترسی نیست، ابدا نمیگم زحمت نمیخواد ولی شاخ غولی هم شکسته نشده توسط شما
میفرمایید بازر کار و امکان اپلای ، من میگم با این زحمت و تلاش کم به جایی نه در داخل و نه در خارج هم نخواهید رسید
کسی که یک کتاب تست هم در ریاضی بعید میدونم زده باشه چطور میخواد احیانا برق رو بخونه در دانشگاه؟!؟
تازه شما حتی با سهمیه 5 درصدی هم نتونستید یک رتبه شایسته کسب کنید (فارغ از بحث های پیرامون سهمیه)

----------


## Beau

مکانیک خیلی خیلی سخت ه برای اپلای 
اگه دنبال اپلای گرفتنی بهتره به رشته ایی که بهترین دانشگاه رو قبول می شی فک کنی 
و اگه برنامه نویسی بلدی چرا کامپیوتر رو انتخاب نکردی؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> مکانیک خیلی خیلی سخت ه برای اپلای 
> اگه دنبال اپلای گرفتنی بهتره به رشته ایی که بهترین دانشگاه رو قبول می شی فک کنی 
> و اگه برنامه نویسی بلدی چرا کامپیوتر رو انتخاب نکردی؟


مکانیک از بهترین رشته ها برای اپلای هست، چرا سخته؟

----------

